# Canon Rebel XS Auto-Focus?



## DogGoneGood (Dec 15, 2010)

Just to start off, I've read the manual, re-read it, and re-read it some more. It answered most of my questions, but there is one that apparently, I keep missing.

The auto-focus on the XS, the manual tells me how to set it, and that once set, I should be able to hold the shutter button down halfway for it to focus.

It's not doing that. It's forcing me to press the magnifying glass with the minus sign on it, to the right of the viewfinder, first for it to focus, then to go back and press the shutter button immediately to get my shot. This is causing some of my moving subjects to move out of focus before I get hit the shutter button.

Can someone tell me how to change it, and under which setting, to make it where I can just hold the shutter button down halfway for it to focus? The manual says I can, but once I followed all the instructions to change things in the menu, it's still not letting me.


----------



## Dao (Dec 15, 2010)

Go here
Canon EOS 1000D / Rebel XS Review: 12. Menus: Digital Photography Review

Under *"Custom Functions (C. Fn) menu"

*Take a look at the setting "09: Shutter button / AE lock button "


----------



## DogGoneGood (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks, that's the exact setting the book told me to change. I changed it exactly according to the book, but it's still not letting me auto-focus by holding down the shutter button halfway. I tried changing it to all of the different settings to see if one would work, but it continues to stay where I have to press that button (sometimes multiple times) to focus first, before pressing the shutter button after.


----------



## DogGoneGood (Dec 15, 2010)

Well.... blah.

Canon Digital Learning Center - Live View: EOS Rebel XSi

_"Important: unlike in standard eye-level shooting, Autofocus operation during Live View is always done by this separate button. You will not get any focusing in Live View by pressing the shutter button half-way down!"
_


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 15, 2010)

Are you in live view mode?  I don't think that AF works the same way in that mode.


----------



## doziergraphic (Dec 15, 2010)

You are correct. You cannot use AF in live view mode on the xs.


----------



## Alter_Ego (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah if you wana use auto-focus then you gotta look through.

That kinda confused me too.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 15, 2010)

you cant press the * to AF on live view?  I can on my 500D.


----------



## Dao (Dec 15, 2010)

I can AF with my EOS 40D in liveview with the * button.


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 23, 2011)

DogGoneGood said:


> Just to start off, I've read the manual, re-read it, and re-read it some more. It answered most of my questions, but there is one that apparently, I keep missing.
> 
> The auto-focus on the XS, the manual tells me how to set it, and that once set, I should be able to hold the shutter button down halfway for it to focus.
> 
> ...




I had a similar issue.  On AF the camera would beep, trying to focus - would occasionally snap a photo but for the most part would just do nothing except beep trying to focus.

I googled the issue (Rebel XS - autofocus not working, autofocus problems) and came across this thread and several others suggesting changes to settings, checking the connections, checking the battery etc etc.

Turns out it was just the outer focus ring at the end of the lens that was stuck in one position - when auto focus tried to turn the lens to focus it wouldn't let it - hence it wouldn't take a photo... it would let the photo be taken on MF setting but it was still stuck in one focus position.

Just a firm but gentle twist at the very end part of the lens is really all you need... no need to pay Canon or any repair shop any money.

I'm guessing it happens from being less than gentle putting the camera back in its bag, perhaps pushing it down lens first in the bag - maybe getting something stuck first.

So before you go fiddling with connections, give the outer ring a little twist and see if its stuck


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2011)

I bet in the intevening 9 months they figured it out.


----------



## Jesemanuel (Aug 23, 2011)

Did you check the lens it self if the auto focus is on? you can switch it on and off on the lens also. and if you are using the Live view mode, you have to use the * button, located to the left of the zoom button, on the top right side of the camera. But you can change all the settings you have on your camera, but if the focus is set to manual on the lens itself, you wont do anything. And another question; are you using a different lens? If so, it may not have the auto focus compatibility with the camera.

AND FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DON'T SHOVE YOUR CAMERA, LENS FIRST, INTO A BAG!. A lens is a precision instrument, handle with care, just in case.


----------

